# Fait à [lieu], le [date] - document officiel



## Jane O' Flynn

Hi I'm new to this site and need help with filling in a french form. please help!

Fait a ----------------le--/--/---- .  What is the translation, please?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## claude123

Executed at _(location)________ on  (date)


----------



## Focalist

When you fill in an official form in French, you have to complete it with the place as well as the date of signing:

Fait à [name of place] le [day]/[month]/[year] 

E.g.: Fait à Colombey-les-Deux-Églises le 15/08/1992

F

(à Peterborough, le 08/02/2005 -- though I haven't yet been executed)


----------



## beri

Nous sommes dans un contrat, y a-t-il une formule toute faite pour dire "fait à" ?
Merci


----------



## Laurinou

Cherchant a droite, a gauche. il semble que les Anglais mettent seulement la date et signature a la fin du contrat:

<Place>, on <Date>     <signature>

OU:

The undersigned agrees to the terms of this agreement on behalf of his or her organization or business. 

On behalf of the 'client' (authorized signature): 

_______________________________________ Date ________________ 

On behalf of the 'company' (authorized signature) 

_______________________________________ Date ________________


----------



## beri

le truc est que je ne peux pas vraiment "éluder" le problème car le texte, en fait, dit:

_Fait (en 4 exemplaires) à ..._


----------



## Gil

How about:
"Signed, sealed and delivered..."


----------



## la grive solitaire

Ou bien: Signed (four copies) at Washington, DC, this 24th day of June, 2005.


----------



## polaire

Synonym for "Signed" in this context:  "Executed."


----------



## amy59

Bonjour,

comment traduire ceci dans les textes officiels, juste avant la signature ?

merci !


----------



## hercules

maybe "signed in name_of_the_town"


----------



## Elzevir

Hi, 
HOw do you translate this kind of letter ending (for a proxy for instance)

(I hereby...)

"Fait à Bruxelles le 28 aout 2007"

Merci8 thnaks!


----------



## jwoolley

Maybe, 'Signed in Brussels, 28/08/07' but, in the UK at least, signatures are not usually accompanied by where they were signed as they are in France (and Belgium, it seems!)


----------



## Simi

Hello
How about:

Signed at [place] on [date]


----------



## wildan1

Welcome to the Forum, tunk! (and welcome to DC, too  )

We don't use anything when in French a document it says "_fait à",_ because generally US documents do not cite the location where they are signed, nor do we have anything like _"lu et approuvé"._

If you are translating from the French, I would leave it out and just put:

Name
Signature: ___________ (or on a translation or any duplicate document, you can put _/S/_ --which means "signature" on the original)
Date: xx/yy/zz (Remember that when we use this format, our dates give month/date/year--today is 09/03/07)

Those are generally the only elements anyone will care about in a US legal document.


----------



## Arioch

Je l'ai toujours vu ainsi :
"Done in [town], on [date]"
parfois "Signed" à la place de "Done"


----------



## pyan

I prefer the second suggestion:
"Signed at [town or other place] on [date].

There is no direct legal equivalent in English, as far as I know.


----------



## alisonp

You might also be able to get away with "[place], [date]" in English, I think.


----------



## Arioch

pyan said:


> I prefer the second suggestion:
> "Signed at [town or other place] on [date].


Signe *at*?!
You can use "at" for a town?

To Lacrie:
The date format will depend on who will sign. As far as I understand this, it is the American way to swap positions between day and month (m/d/y) while the British way is like the French way (d/m/y) (and, being the French way, it is the *right* one...   ). 

Thus, if no American will sign, you could use our way. 

But, with the full text for the month, there is one big advantage: no confusion is possible on the date.


----------



## pyan

lacrie said:


> et merci Pyan! Et au fait cela n'a probablement aucune importance mais puis-je garder le format "on *14/9/2006*". En toutes lettres serait la meilleure option probablement.
> 
> Merci à vous.


This date format is fine for Britain  The USA uses mm/dd/yyyy (m = month, d = day. y = year) so misunderstandings can happen.
1 December 2006 or December 1 2006 are mutually understood.



Arioch said:


> Signe *at*?!
> You can use "at" for a town?


Yes.


----------



## EZYS

Hi folks, my second post in the forum after 3 years of inactivity 

I need to translate a contract in english.

How would you translate "Fait à Paris en 2 exemplaires" ?
Like it would be written on a cheque for example. 

I would say simply "done in Paris in two copies" but maybe "issued" would be better, I'm not sure though.

Thanks in advance

EZYS


----------



## Keith Bradford

In the context of a contract, which is where I see it most, I'd write 'done' or 'signed'. But that's force of habit; 'issued' is perfectly good.


----------



## ando

Bonjour, 
Je suis en train de traduire un contrat. Voilà ce qu'il y a à la fin:
Fait a ____________ Le _______

Signature précédée de la mention "Lu et approuvé".

 Je suppose qu'il ya des termes spécifiques pour traduire celui-ci, quelq'un peut m'aider?
merci
ando


----------



## Keith Bradford

_Drafted and signed in ....... on........._
_Please write by hand "lu et approuvé" (= read and agreed) and sign._

It's not, so far as I know, a fixed formula because (among other reasons) the British don't actually write "read and agreed" into English-law contracts.  I guess that it's the French version which counts, and so I assume that the words will be written in French???


----------



## daltonewton

Salut à tous, 

Quelqu'un sait-il comment dit-on "fait à (Bruxelles)", expression qu'on retrouve souvent dans des documents officiels. 

Je propose "made in", mais cela fait fort penser à "fabriqué à".


----------



## Wilbs

Hello, bonjour,

I'd like to translate "fait à Paris" which appears at the end of a business contract into English, how is this done? Please help business and law folk!

Thanks in advance

Wilbs


----------



## Prima Facie

Issued? This could be a possibility


----------



## Wilbs

I think this isn't quite accurate as it's referring to where it was drafted up. 'Drafted' is my first instinct but I don't know if this is formal enough. Any ideas Prima?


----------



## Keith Bradford

Wilbs said:


> ... it's referring to where it was drafted up...



OK, in pure historical fact you're right, but who cares about the date and place of drafting? I translate things that were drafted months before signing, and were obviously put together as jigsaw puzzles of elements drafted years before in other parts of the country.

However, in law, the contract doesn't actually exist until the moment it's signed by both parties. So it's "done" on the date it's signed.  Use _*signed*_.


----------

